# on your to-do list



## ohiogoatgirl (Nov 8, 2011)

hello! i was wondering what was on everyone's to-do lists. i'm trying to think of what i need to do in each season and break it down like that. so what are some things on your fall list? winter list? spring list? summer list?
kinda a broad question i know. hoping to get the most answers that-a-ways. 
thanks!


----------

